# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Turning an Ikea Cabinet into a viable Aquarium Stand.

## Allan Asis

Hey folks, just like to share with you how I reinforced an Ikea cabinet into a viable tank stand.
Total cost for me:
Ikea Stuva 60x30x64: 25$
Stuva Legs x4: 10$
Kapok Solid Wood Plank 30 feet: 20$
Metal Braces, Brackets, Screws: 20$
Ikea Besta Glass Door: Free (taken from an old Ikea cabinet) 

Very cheap but Extremely solid. No wiggle at all even when me and my wife sit on it  :Smile: 

Images in the link: http://fishandhamsters.blogspot.sg/2...to-viable.html

013.jpg011.jpg

----------


## tco

Look good, well done!

----------


## Allan Asis

> Look good, well done!


Thanks a lot!

----------


## AQMS

Are the stuva legs made of steel?
Do you need the legs? IMHO without the legs it is better because
it spread the weight evenly on floor.

----------


## Allan Asis

Legs are made of aluminum. They are the same as Besta legs. I like it with the legs.
It looks nicer right?  :Smile:

----------


## Suzerolt

Nice DIY! And economical too.

Legs are nice. Can mop up if you spill any water underneath.
If worried, then just add additional set of legs as 'redundancy'. They can be placed deeper in so that it can't be seen easily.

----------


## AQMS

> Nice DIY! And economical too.
> 
> Legs are nice. Can mop up if you spill any water underneath.


That is a good point...i didnt think of that. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## wongce

NICE DIY... thanks for sharing

----------


## limz_777

no trademark holes at the side ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Very well done!  :Well done: 

Your DIY reinforcement definitely goes above and beyond what most people would do to strengthen IKEA cabinets for aquarium usage... usually people simply put the tank on the original cabinet, at most just a few metal L-braces to stiffen up the joints.

Mind sharing where you sourced the kapok wood planks? Would be useful for DIY stand projects.  :Smile:

----------


## Allan Asis

Thanks guys, yeah I thought about drilling a big hole at the side but realized it's extra work that I didn't have to do hehe.

----------


## Allan Asis

> Very well done! 
> 
> Your DIY reinforcement definitely goes above and beyond what most people would do to strengthen IKEA cabinets for aquarium usage... usually people simply put the tank on the original cabinet, at most just a few metal L-braces to stiffen up the joints.
> 
> Mind sharing where you sourced the kapok wood planks? Would be useful for DIY stand projects.


The kapok wood were bought from Ban Heng Leong. Here's the map for it Ban Heng Long
It's a couple of blocks away from Dr. Mallick's shop. 

They can cut for you with whatever size you specify.
Very nice folks too.

There are lots of woods to choose from e.g. solid pine. marine plywoods are also available at various thickness.
If you have a blueprint for a wooden tank stand, you can order all the pieces there.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The kapok wood were bought from Ban Heng Leong. Here's the map for it Ban Heng Long
> It's a couple of blocks away from Dr. Mallick's shop. 
> 
> They can cut for you with whatever size you specify.
> Very nice folks too.
> 
> There are lots of woods to choose from e.g. solid pine. marine plywoods are also available at various thickness.
> If you have a blueprint for a wooden tank stand, you can order all the pieces there.


Thanks for the info! I'll definitely go check them out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tropic

Generally their plys come in by 8'x4'. So if you can maximise your various sizes within same thickness, it be good.

----------


## AQMS

> Thanks for the info! I'll definitely go check them out.


I believe there is a 2 x 2 kapok beam somewhere in the shop,i saw it before.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

How do you run your pipes and hoses?

----------


## Allan Asis

> I believe there is a 2 x 2 kapok beam somewhere in the shop,i saw it before.


Yes there's 2x2 and 2x4 as well. 




> How do you run your pipes and hoses?


The back panel is removed. so everything goes through the back.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> The back panel is removed. so everything goes through the back.


NICE. I can imagine the look to be very clean.  :Well done: 


But I think maintenance would be a chore. Trying to disconnect the inlet and outlet. Oh well. There is a price for vanity.

----------


## Allan Asis

I've been thinking about installing a light stand like the ones from ADA. I saw DIY ones using EMT pipes. However, I cannot find EMT pipes in nearby hardware stores here in semb/wlds.
Any idea how folks do this in Singapore? what material are commonly used? I checked the PVC pipes but They don't look aesthetically pleasing.

----------


## limz_777

i still think ikea(particle) wood need to waterproof the sides , once water seep in , it start to crumble

----------


## Allan Asis

> i still think ikea(particle) wood need to waterproof the sides , once water seep in , it start to crumble


That doesn't matter now because of the solid wood frame that will hold the structure of the cabinet.
The solid wood frame serves as the skeleton that will take on the weight of the tank.
So even if the wood panels become weak due to water exposure (note that ikea panels are already weak as they are and will bow when heavy weight pressures them), the cabinet will still stay upright and stable since it's the solid wood frame that is the main structure already.

----------


## Suzerolt

You can diy aluminum profile frames. I got mine from this company http://www.prestech.com.sg
They cut to size


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Allan Asis

> You can diy aluminum profile frames. I got mine from this company http://www.prestech.com.sg
> They cut to size
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! these look nice! but they seem expensive  :Sad:  any idea how much are the tubings per foot?

----------


## Suzerolt

> Wow! these look nice! but they seem expensive  any idea how much are the tubings per foot?


They sell in 5m lengths.
For reference, I got the 3030-8 profile. $42.50 per 5m. They cut to any length at no extra charge.
End caps @ $0.60
Gusset @ $1.50 ...i.e. misc hardware around this price range.

What I did was to do the drawings in a free CAD application to get the design/lengths correct. Helps with the bill of material on which fasteners/accessories to get as well


Software link : http://www.framexpert.com/products/f...gner/download/

Email them what you need to get a quote. Then arrange a time to pick up & pay.
My suggestion is to go for the 2020-6 profile. It should be strong enough. 
I didn't want to go for stainless steel stands currently available because the grade of coating (I think they are grade 304 SS) will tarnish/rust over time.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thats great info on the aluminum profiles supplier, will check them out too. Might use their profiles to DIY some tank stands and racks.

I've seen people online DIY build elaborate aquarium stands from such aluminum profile frames. Some could even support really large tanks. The cool part is the profiles and joints can be easily taken apart to DIY other things like racks and even tables too, very versatile stuff.

----------


## matashi

> Thats great info on the aluminum profiles supplier, will check them out too. Might use their profiles to DIY some tank stands and racks.
> 
> I've seen people online DIY build elaborate aquarium stands from such aluminum profile frames. Some could even support really large tanks. The cool part is the beams and joints can be taken apart to DIY other things like racks and even tables too, very versatile stuff.


Can these profiles really withstand multiple tanks weight? For example 4x 3ft tank rack? It will be awesome if can, so if change project at least still can savage some parts.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Can these profiles really withstand multiple tanks weight? For example 4x 3ft tank rack? It will be awesome if can, so if change project at least still can savage some parts.


I guess it just depends on choosing the right profiles and brackets/supports with enough strength, so a rack for multiple larger tanks should be possible. Only thing to consider is how the overall cost compares to regular custom made wood or steel racks.

Here is an article with some examples of aquarium stand designs using aluminum profiles: http://glassbox-design.com/2009/3-un...ds-from-japan/

----------


## limz_777

saw one diy on the marine side before, looks sturdy ,his acrylic tank is quite big by the way , but what to use to cover it nicely ?

----------


## matashi

These aluminium profiles will be good for those who keep changing set-ups. Specifically like me itchy hand ones 

It will be like playing lego, build and dismantle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Can these profiles really withstand multiple tanks weight? For example 4x 3ft tank rack? It will be awesome if can, so if change project at least still can savage some parts.


Yes,it can.
http://www.8020.net/made_with_8020_stuff.asp
this aluminum erector have been around for more than 20 years.

----------


## matashi

Oh I have been living in a mountain cave!  
Time for some brain storming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Oh I have been living in a mountain cave!  
> Time for some brain storming 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is out of the topic, i saw you built the DIY led,here is what you can do for your next project.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2180139

But i dont think they sell the anodized black aluminum extrusion here.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> This is out of the topic, i saw you built the DIY led,here is what you can do for your next project.
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2180139
> 
> But i dont think they sell the anodized black aluminum extrusion here.


I guess you could probably spray paint them with gloss black paint, match the color effect.  :Very Happy:

----------


## matashi

> This is out of the topic, i saw you built the DIY led,here is what you can do for your next project.
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2180139
> 
> But i dont think they sell the anodized black aluminum extrusion here.


Aww I was still planning for a black stand  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

Aluminum profiles can take a lot of weight. Simple calculation can confirm it.
Also, prestech sells some aluminum profiles in anodized black too. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Do they deliver? My next upgrading project require 2 of the the 5 meter aluminun profile. I do not know if it would fit in the lift though.

----------


## Suzerolt

Quite sure they deliver. Do check with them if there is a charge for small qty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

